# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Hoe geraak je verlost van ongezond buikvet?

## FRANCOIS580

Overgewicht is ongezond, daar is iedereen het over eens. Buikvet is echter nog ongezonder en in sommige gevallen zelfs levensgevaarlijk zo blijkt uit de resultaten van verschillende recente wetenschappelijke onderzoeken. Je risico op een buikje vergroot naarmate je leeftijd toeneemt, maar wat zijn de andere oorzaken van zo’n buikje? Wat is de invloed van buikvet op onze gezondheid en hoe kunnen we een buikje tijdig voorkomen?

Een ongezond buikje is niet alleen het probleem van mannen. Naarmate hun leeftijd vordert hebben ook vrouwen ermee te kampen. Zo’n buikje is zeker niet het gevolg van overmatig bierverbruik zoals zo dikwijls wordt gezegd. Zij die kampen met buikvet proberen meestal dit probleem op te lossen door hun voeding aan te passen en door het beoefenen van verstevigende buikspieroefeningen. Dit ongezonde buikvet is echter vooral het gevolg van de hoeveelheid insuline dat je lichaam aanmaakt. Insuline is een hormoon dat je bloedsuikerspiegel verlaagt. Insuline is tevens verantwoordelijk voor de opslag van vet, en wordt aangemaakt door je alvleesklier. Insuline zorgt ook voor de opname van de nodige energie in de vorm van glucose of bloedsuiker. Teveel suiker zal uiteindelijk je alvleesklier of alvleesklier of pancreas ontregelen. Hoe hoger je dosis insuline in je lichaam hoe meer vet je opslaat, eerst op je heupen en in een volgende fase op je buik.

Een tweede hormoon dat veel te maken heeft met het ontstaan van heup- en buikvet is glucagon, de tegenpool van insuline. Insuline is een hormoon dat vet opslaat, terwijl glucagon vet verbrand.

*Hormonen in evenwicht* 
De plaats waar je vet opslaat is afhankelijk van bepaalde soorten hormonen. Wil je definitief van je buikvet verlost geraken dan zul je de hormonen die daarmee verband in evenwicht moeten brengen. Dat is niet alleen het geval met je teveel aan vet op je buik en heupen maar even goed met vet op je benen en je armen.

Het teveel aan vet op je heupen en je buik heeft dus alles te maken met de.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Het klinkt zo logisch...

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Dat is het ook

----------

